# GT LTS 1995 - ab Werk wurden Titanschrauben verbaut



## tripletschiee (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab mir im Jahr 1995 eines der ersten in D erhältlichen GT LTS gekauft (über Brucks U.S. Bikes).
Leider hat das Schätzchen die letzten 13 Jahre bei meinen Eltern in der Garage vor sich hin geschlummert. 
Neulich hab ich es "nach Hause" geholt und ihm einen ordentlichen Service und selbstgedrehte Dämpferbuchsen gegönnt.
So steht es nun da und glänzt fast wieder wie früher.
Es fährt sich immer noch phantastisch!



.



Zurück zum Thema: Beim Abmontieren des Dämpfers für den Einbau der neuen Buchsen wollte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und die ab Werk verbauten Schrauben durch Titanschrauben ersetzen. Das obligatorische Vorher-/Nachher-Wiegen brachte eine erstaunlich geringe Gewichteinsparung zu Tage. Beim näheren Betrachten und Nachwiegen der einzelnen Schrauben habe ich überrascht festgestellt, dass die untere originale Dämpferschraube (M8) ab Werk aus Titan ist! Selbiges gilt auch für die verbaute Mutter. Lediglich die obere Dämpferschraube (M6) ist aus Stahl.
Sehr ungewöhnlich, aber geil! 





Hab mir dann die Schrauben für die beiden Hauptlager angeschaut: und siehe da, ebenfalls Titan!
Offensichtlich hat GT damals an nichts gespart, was ja die Titanwippe bestens beweist.

Jetzt bin ich ja fast noch mehr verliebt in das gute Stück! 


Wollte diese Erkenntnis nur mal teilen ...


----------



## Hundskrueppel (13. Oktober 2020)

Das ist ein nettes Detail mit den Titanschrauben.
Letzte Woche habe ich ein LTS gekauft (also nur ein paar unwesentliche Tage später als Du....), und als ich den Verkäufer auf die Wippe angesprochen habe - seiner Meinung nach  Alu, m. M. nach Titan  - meinte er, er könne sich aus der Zeit der Überholung des Bikes (wohl vor rund zwanzig Jahren) nur an Titan-Schrauben erinnern.
Das würde sich ja decken mit Deiner Feststellung.




__





						LTS.....  Neuzugang aus dem Tal der Ahnungslosen
					

Hallo liebe Festgäste,  mit ein wenig Verspätung - so um die zweieinhalb Jahrzehnte - habe ich mir letzte Woche eines der Bikes gekauft, auf die ich seinerzeit so gestanden bin. Außerdem habe ich die letzten paar Jahrzehnte überhaupt kaum irgendwas getreten, nur mal sporadisch und phasenweise -...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (13. Oktober 2020)

Dein Bike hat im Übrigen tatsächlich eine Alu-Wippe.
Die erkennt man an der verschraubten Verstrebung und am silbernen Glanz.
Die Titanwippe hat eine verschweißte Verstrebung und ist mattgrau.
Willkommen im LTS-Club...


----------



## Hundskrueppel (13. Oktober 2020)

Danke !
Ah - das beantwortet ja meine Frage. Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob das mit dem Alu stimmt, da alle Wippen mit dieser geschwungenen Form, die ich sonst sah, waren Titan.
Die matte Oberfläche hatte ich an den LTS-Wippen bisher ausschließlich gesehen, nur hätte es ja sein können, daß sie poliert wurde - das geht mit Titan auch, allerdings abhängig von der genauen Legierung.






Das mit der geschraubten und verschweißten Verstrebung ist dann aber wohl der entscheidende Hinweis.
Vielleicht ein bißchen schade - aber mir auch nicht soo wichtig, mein Kriterium war mehr die Form und weniger das Material.

Kann es sein, daß die Alu-Wippe mit dieser Form eigentlich seltener ist als die Titanwippe ?
Ich sehe sonst immer nur mit der matten Oberfläche (was ist das eigentlich, auf den Bildern wirkt es wie hartanodisiert ?) .
Mein genaues Baujahr kenne ich nicht, wird vielleicht 95 - 97 sein.


----------



## LupilusX (13. Oktober 2020)

Hundskrueppel schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß die Alu-Wippe mit dieser Form eigentlich seltener ist als die Titanwippe ?
> Ich sehe sonst immer nur mit der matten Oberfläche (was ist das eigentlich, auf den Bildern wirkt es wie hartanodisiert ?) .
> Mein genaues Baujahr kenne ich nicht, wird vielleicht 95 - 97 sein.



Alu Wippe in dieser Form sehe ich heute zum ersten Mal, kenne es nur ab Modelljahr 97 - wie bei meinem Teil...


----------



## Hundskrueppel (13. Oktober 2020)

LupilusX schrieb:


> Alu Wippe in dieser Form sehe ich heute zum ersten Mal, kenne es nur ab Modelljahr 97 - wie bei meinem Teil...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1132457




So geht es mir eben auch, wobei ich an `96ern auch schon Aluwippen - jedoch Form so wie Deine - gefunden habe.
In den Prospekten ist es so - in `96 sieht man am LTS 1 & LTS 2 eine Titanwippe und am 3er eine aus Alu (wie auf Deinem Bild).
In `97 dann am LTS 1 die aus Alu und wiederum am 2 und 3 die aus Titan.
Allerdings sind die Prospektbilder, die ich gefunden habe, teilweise so unscharf, daß man die Oberfläche nicht immer genau erkennen kann.


----------



## tripletschiee (13. Oktober 2020)

Hundskrueppel schrieb:


> So geht es mir eben auch, wobei ich an `96ern auch schon Aluwippen - jedoch Form so wie Deine - gefunden habe.
> In den Prospekten ist es so - in `96 sieht man am LTS 1 & LTS 2 eine Titanwippe und am 3er eine aus Alu (wie auf Deinem Bild).
> In `97 dann am LTS 1 die aus Alu und wiederum am 2 und 3 die aus Titan.



Das 96er LTS 3 hat nicht die oben gezeigte Wippe, sondern ist eine ganz eigene Konstruktion für den Schmarrn mit den Elastomeren.
Die obige Wippe tauchte erstmals in 1997 an den STS Modellen und den top-of-the-line LTS Bikes auf.
LTS-2 und -3 (1997) haben dann schon die Aluwippen (wie Du sie hast, @Hundskrueppel ).

Übrigens: die ersten LTS Modelle hatten noch an den Sattelstreben rechtwinklig angeschweißte Cantileveraufnahmen. Somit war es damals unmöglich V-Brakes zu montieren. Erst als die Sockel leicht nach unten abfallend angeschweißt wurden, ging das.


----------



## Hundskrueppel (13. Oktober 2020)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Das 96er LTS 3 hat nicht die oben gezeigte Wippe, sondern ist eine ganz eigene Konstruktion für den Schmarrn mit den Elastomeren.
> Die obige Wippe tauchte erstmals in 1997 an den STS Modellen und den top-of-the-line LTS Bikes auf.
> LTS-2 und -3 (1997) haben dann schon die Aluwippen (wie Du sie hast, @Hundskrueppel ).
> 
> Übrigens: die ersten LTS Modelle hatten noch an den Sattelstreben rechtwinklig angeschweißte Cantileveraufnahmen. Somit war es damals unmöglich V-Brakes zu montieren. Erst als die Sockel leicht nach unten abfallend angeschweißt wurden, ging das.




Stimmt, das 3er in `96 hat gar nicht die Wippe wie die von Lupilus oben, das habe ich verwechselt.
Hab nochmal die Bilder angehängt, leider eben etwas unscharf.
In ´96 sahen die Wippen grau aus, wie man die Titanwippen eigentlich meistens so sieht.
In `97 - etwas schwer zu sagen bei der Foto-Qualität, aber sieht aus, als ob sie an der Flanke partiell schwarz lackiert sind, oder vielleicht ein Flächen-Decal darauf ist.
Hinweise auf`s Material finden sich dort nicht, aber vielleicht besteht sowieso auch die Frage, wie weit Auslieferung für das Modelljahr mit Katalogen immer übereinstimmen ?

*1996* :









*1997 *:


----------



## LupilusX (13. Oktober 2020)

Mein LTS 1 - Modelljahr 1997 - ist Baujahr 06/96, und war im Herbst 96 bereits unterwegs ;-)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann wurde von MODELLjahr 96 auf 97 die Ti Wippe für das LTS 1 aufgegeben, angeblich weil das Aluteil steifer bzw günstiger in der Fertigung war -  was eigentlich logisch klingt


----------



## Hundskrueppel (13. Oktober 2020)

LupilusX schrieb:


> Mein LTS 1 - Modelljahr 1997 - ist Baujahr 06/96, und war im Herbst 96 bereits unterwegs ;-)
> 
> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann wurde von MODELLjahr 96 auf 97 die Ti Wippe für das LTS 1 aufgegeben, angeblich weil das Aluteil steifer bzw günstiger in der Fertigung war -  was eigentlich logisch klingt




Das ist dann so wie im Fahrzeugbereich, z.B im Buell Forum geben wir deswegen auch immer Bj / Mj. an - das macht einige Unterschiede, da das Modelljahr meist teilweise schon im Vorjahr gebaut wurde, aber eben anders ist.

Das mit der angeblich steiferen Aluwippe (vielleicht ja nur Begründung von GT, da garantiert günstiger , aber wer weiß ) hab ich auch irgendwo gefunden.
Nur über die Aluwippe in der geschwungenen Form der Titanwippe sah ich bislang noch nix.
Tripletschiee hat ja jetzt schon einen Fertigungs-Unterschied genannt, aber interessant, daß sich ansonsten zu dem Thema nix ergoogeln läßt.
Normal sind ja Alu-Teile, die die Belastung eines Stahlteiles ertragen sollen, meist mindestens so um 30 % fleischiger, aber meine Wippe sieht ja eigentlich genauso filigran aus, wie das Titanteil. Grübel

Vielleicht hat`s was damit zu tun, daß die Titanwippe gegossen ist, und wäre sie gefräst aus einer anderen (reineren ?) Legierung, könnte sie noch filigraner sein.
Dagegen die Aluwippe aus hochwertigem Flugzeug-Alu gefräst, wäre sie gegossen aus weniger wertigem "Wertstoffhof-Alu", müßte sie dicker sein.
Und daß sich das so aufhebt, in der Materialstärke.
Oder die Titanwippe war von der Stärke her schon oversized.
Oder oder oder GT hat einfach mal das Aluteil in der vorhandenen Form bzw Stärke gemacht um zu schauen, was passiert.
Falls das Titanteil vorher da war.
Ist aber nur so ein Hirnbrei von mir......


----------



## LupilusX (13. Oktober 2020)

Hundskrueppel schrieb:


> Das ist dann so wie im Fahrzeugbereich, z.B im Buell Forum geben wir deswegen auch immer Bj / Mj. an - das macht einige Unterschiede, da das Modelljahr meist teilweise schon im Vorjahr gebaut wurde, aber eben anders ist.
> 
> Das mit der angeblich steiferen Aluwippe (vielleicht ja nur Begründung von GT, da garantiert günstiger , aber wer weiß ) hab ich auch irgendwo gefunden.



Deshalb hatte ich es nochmals erwähnt, das kann zu Irritationen führen.

Alu hat einen höheren "Steifigkeitsindex" denn Titan bzw Stahl - dafür nicht so Dauerschwingfest. Deshalb sind Alurahmen (früher zumindest) so bockhart gebaut worden damit sie eben nicht "Schwingen" und a la long einen entsprechenden Ermüdungsbruch erleiden. Stahl bzw Titanrahmen halten da weitaus mehr aus - und fahren sich entsprechend komfortabler (ungefedert).
Titan ist ein sehr teures Metall und unlustig in der Verarbeitung - für die LTS Schwinge ist das Alu Frästeil die bessere und günstigere (für den Hersteller) Lösung.

bez. "Grübel":
1. versuch das Teil mal anzubohren oder anzuschleifen - autsch
2. ausbauen und mittels Wasser (Prinzip Überlaufgefäß) das Volumen herauszufinden, abwiegen --> Dichte --> im Web nachlesen. Muß keine hochpräzise Messung sein

cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LupilusX (13. Oktober 2020)

So sieht das Teil aus, nun 520ér Pedale drauf und 13,5 kg - 1996 von mir aufgebaut...


----------



## Hundskrueppel (13. Oktober 2020)

LupilusX schrieb:


> bez. "Grübel":
> 1. versuch das Teil mal anzubohren oder anzuschleifen - autsch
> 2. ausbauen und mittels Wasser (Prinzip Überlaufgefäß) das Volumen herauszufinden, abwiegen --> Dichte --> im Web nachlesen. Muß keine hochpräzise Messung sein
> 
> ...



Über den Bohrer denk ich noch nach, aber per Schleifgefühl geht vielleicht tatsächlich was - wie sich weiches Alu anfühlt beim Schleifen, kenne ich eigentlich.
Wenn ich sie mal in der Hand habe ausgebaut, findet sich da auf der Innenseite schon eine Stelle, kann man ja wieder polieren.
Schade, daß es per Magnet nicht geht, wäre ja dasselbe Resultat bei Alu und Titan......


----------



## Hundskrueppel (13. Oktober 2020)

LupilusX schrieb:


> So sieht das Teil aus, nun 520ér Pedale drauf und 13,5 kg - 1996 von mir aufgebaut...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1132506



Goil


----------



## Hundskrueppel (13. Oktober 2020)

Die hatte ich schon beim Herumstöbern hier, ein paar Tage vor meinem Kauf, gesehen und auf`s keyboard gesabbert....
Ist das eine seltene Schwinge. oder wurde für die Scheibe hinten nachgerüstet......geschweißt, Adapter geschraubt... ?


----------



## LupilusX (13. Oktober 2020)

Hundskrueppel schrieb:


> Die hatte ich schon beim Herumstöbern hier, ein paar Tage vor meinem Kauf, gesehen und auf`s keyboard gesabbert....
> Ist das eine seltene Schwinge. oder wurde für die Scheibe hinten nachgerüstet......geschweißt, Adapter geschraubt... ?



Danke

Da hat damals Hope speziell was für den LTS Hinterbau gefertigt, ich denke ich war einer der ersten in Österreich damit unterwegs^^


siehe auch:





__





						Der "was ist mein Fahrrad / Fahrradteil usw. wert?" Thread (nur Classic Bikes!) - Teil 2
					

Das Rad sieht wirklich sehr gebraucht aus. Trotz bzw. wegen der Tune-Teile 150-200.




					www.mtb-news.de
				






Edit: Löschung Wortwiederholung


----------



## LupilusX (13. Oktober 2020)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Dein Bike hat im Übrigen tatsächlich eine Alu-Wippe.
> Die erkennt man an der verschraubten Verstrebung und am silbernen Glanz.
> Die Titanwippe hat eine verschweißte Verstrebung und ist mattgrau.
> Willkommen im LTS-Club...



sehr spannend, sieht tatsächlich so aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hundskrueppel (14. Oktober 2020)

tripletschiee - ich war noch nicht fähig, im Bildervergleich das mit der Verschraubung der Alu-Wippe zu verorten, die die Titanversion nicht hat.
Vielleicht kannst Du mich da mit der Nase drauf stoßen, ich seh`s einfach nicht.
Ich stelle mal Bilder von meiner und von einer grauen Titanschwinge aus dem Netz untereinander ( vielleicht sehe ich es dann im direkten Vergleich sogar selbst ) .
Untere drei Bilder sind meine, obere zwei Fotos zeigen die graue Wippe aus dem Netz :
















Eine Sache ist mir aber schon mal aufgefallen - die graue Schwinge an dem gezeigten Rahmen hat auf den Innenseiten gewichtsreduzierende Aussparungen, die an meiner nicht dran sind.
Das könnte, wenn es nicht andere Gründe hat, die Erklärung  zu meinen obigen Überlegungen hinsichtlich größerer Materialstärke sein, die ein Aluteil ggü. einem Stahlteil haben müßte.
Es könnte natürlich genausogut auch einfach eine Änderung im laufenden Herstellungsprozeß an Titanwippen zugrunde liegen, würde aber Sinn machen.


----------



## Hundskrueppel (14. Oktober 2020)

Edit

..... ich seh`s jetzt schon, klar - unten die Strebe, hat bei der Titanschwinge keine Schraube, sondern ist im Guß bereits mit verankert........

Somit wär`s klar, ist tatsächlich eine Alu-Version bei mir.


----------



## LupilusX (14. Oktober 2020)

faszinierend, dürfte tatsächlich Alu sein - aus meiner bescheidenen Sicht extrem selten!
GT hat hier wohl bez anderer Materialien als Titanium nachgedacht bzw probiert - und sich letztendlich auf eine andere Form geeinigt  - LTS/STS ab MJ (Modelljahr 97)....


----------



## LupilusX (14. Oktober 2020)

Kleiner Nachtrag, die Schwinge damals in Titan herzustellen, war nicht einfach weder lustig!

Darum der verständliche Umstieg auf Alu....


----------



## Hundskrueppel (15. Oktober 2020)

Die geschwungene Alu-Version scheint sich rein auf den `97er Jahrgang herunterzubrechen, oder zumindest teilweise `97,  jedenfalls finde ich bislang keinen anderen Zusammenhang :


----------

